

I'm looking for a mail client for an Android tablet - viilaablr

Hey, everybody. Can you recommend a zippy mail client for a Samsung Galaxy Tab3? It&#x27;s important that it not use a lot of my data plan and it&#x27;s gotta support IMAP. I&#x27;m willing to sign up for a new email account if I must!
======
psykovsky
k9 mail.

